# First ever orgasm - wife can't remember!



## Mungo5 (May 31, 2016)

Recently I asked my wife (35) how old she was when she first had an orgasm to which she responded that she cannot remember. I replied with surprise and left it at that. She was 18 when we met and had only had 1 sexual partner before me.

My question is to the ladies out there - do you remember or not?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

No. I am 40 years old and I do not remember my first orgasm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

No, I don't remember. I'm 43.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm 40. I first had sex at 15 and I very vaguely remember my first orgasm. I never masturbated because I find it boring and unfulfilling. I imagine being if I were the type to masturbate, I would have orgasmed much sooner and probably wouldn't remember it at all now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I would be forced to say that the great majority of males would be prone to remember exactly when or where they had their very first orgasm or seminal emission!

It's kind of like a rite of passage with them that any red-blooded male would always tend to remember!

Having said that however, it is somewhat difficult to comprehend why a woman doesn't have any discernible reciprocity in that regard!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

First one? Heck, I don't even remember my last one. :grin2:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

51 here - don't remember either. All I know is I was in my late 20's or something.


----------



## JoannaG (Apr 19, 2016)

40 ish - I don't remember.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *I would be forced to say that the great majority of males would be prone to remember exactly when or where they had their very first orgasm or seminal emission!
> 
> It's kind of like a rite of passage with them that any red-blooded male would always tend to remember!
> 
> ...


If it was with someone else I would remember when. But it was solo so I don't. I remember that it was pretty awesome though! I remember the where - my bedroom. 

But my first was actually a nocturnal seminal emission, i.e. a wet dream, and I don't remember that date either.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in my 40's and don't remember.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I have no idea when but I do know it was with my husband.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Mungo5 said:


> Recently I asked my wife (35) how old she was when she first had an orgasm to which she responded that she cannot remember. I replied with surprise and left it at that. She was 18 when we met and had only had 1 sexual partner before me.
> 
> My question is to the ladies out there - do you remember or not?


I remember my first orgasm, but I do not remember my exact age. I know I was in my 20's based on where I was living and I was alone. I'd had a couple sexual partners before that and loved sex but had never had an orgasm but didn't realize everyone else was experiencing something more.

ETA: I just read all the other responses and can't believe not everyone remembers their first orgasm. But maybe I remember mine more 'cause I don't have them very easily and when it happened it was quite remarkable.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

WorkingWife said:


> I remember my first orgasm, but I do not remember my exact age. I know I was in my 20's based on where I was living and I was alone. I'd had a couple sexual partners before that and loved sex but had never had an orgasm but didn't realize everyone else was experiencing something more.
> 
> ETA: I just read all the other responses and can't believe not everyone remembers their first orgasm. But maybe I remember mine more 'cause I don't have them very easily and when it happened it was quite remarkable.


In my case, it isn't so much that I "O" easuly/often as it is that keeping track of that wasn't high on my priority list. I could easily recall the two times I had sex before I met my husband (no "O" with either, btw), and even the first time with my husband. But keeping track of "O"s? No. Has never been important to me. Sex is important, whether or not I "O" is not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm 30 and I don't remember, and have only had 1 partner.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Mungo5 said:


> Recently I asked my wife (35) how old she was when she first had an orgasm to which she responded that she cannot remember. I replied with surprise and left it at that. She was 18 when we met and had only had 1 sexual partner before me.
> 
> My question is to the ladies out there - do you remember or not?




1. You might want to check that IS actually having orgasms.

2. Babies masturbate, young girls masturbate, teenagers masturbate, you women masturbate, middle aged...you get the idea. At what point in our lives of touching ourselves did those touches result in an orgasm? Mini orgasms can happen with babies. Sexual orgasms don't generally happen until teen years and that is when they MIGHT begin to be recognized as an orgasm. Partnered orgasms can happen at any time and don't have to happen only during naked sex play.

3. Women's bodies don't ejaculate so the clear and concisely apparent orgasm is almost hidden. We don't get erections so recognizing our arousal take time and experience. Orgasms are the same.

4. I'm trying to understand, and not become sympathetically offended, why you would doubt your wife's statement that she can't remember. Do you think she is deceitful? Do you suspect she had another lover before you? Why is this something you had to seek outside confirmation?


----------



## BlueEyedWife (May 28, 2016)

44 years old and don't remember either because like Anon Pink said it probably happened when I was young.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

35 and I don't remember specifically either. 

Probably the result of Oxytocin, nature's miraculous, forget everything drug.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

36 and damn straight I remember...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

